# Good day at the Edge



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, after battling the funk for 4 weeks (not that Corona virus stuff -- I drink Bud lite) we headed out for some Edge relief.

Great ride out, hit the first spot and had a great show. But mostly dink mingos.
Kept jogging around and finally found some quality fish. Put 20 or so in the box then tried find some scamp maybe.

Put one nice scamp in the box, then headed inshore for some trigger. But the current was ripping, couldn't hold on a spot. So ran on in to clean fish for a while.

My self-quarantine 30 miles offshore is the BEST! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box!!! Yeah....I'm waiting to self quarantine myself when I get my new sled.... I think my seats are at least 6 ft away from each other so my social distancing will be OK!!! hahahaa


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice box of fish! Heads up - scamp doesn’t open in federal waters until April 1st.


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

LazyK said:


> Nice box of fish! Heads up - scamp doesn’t open in federal waters until April 1st.


That's in the Atlantic


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

that scamp is a good one to have been caught in shallow water (less than 120 ft deep) don't see them that often in close that size


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

*Here ya go.*



jdavenport said:


> That's in the Atlantic


Here ya go!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah was shocked to see such a scamp in 115 feet!


----------

